# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Layne Norton peak week prep

## Buddhabody

Hey folks...I was over at bodybuilding.com watching Layne Norton's tips for peak week. He recommends not altering water intake until hours before the show or a day or so before, what do you guys think? Also he says sodium shouldn't be taken away because that will create a water imbalance, what are your thoughts? The guy is a natural and I would tend to believe him. I have my first show on October 1st and I really want to go in dry, hard, and lean..........any thoughts on this topic would be awesome.....

----------


## hankdiesel

You're going to have to listen to just one person getting ready for this show. Find someone you trust locally who has competed before or gotten a few guys ready before. With that said I can tell you what my prep coach had me do the last 2 shows. We cut sodium Thursday morning. Water was not tapered down. I drank what I wanted and stopped completely at 4pm on Friday. After that I did take in an oz or 2 with each meal to help push the carb into the muscle. My conditioning was spot on.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks for the response, good info. I actually meet up with a posing coach in July. She was an IFBB pro and runs the NPC for this part of the country. I plan on getting dieting advice and posing help. Where did you place in your last two shows?

----------


## hankdiesel

2nd in middles in the last one. Six weeks prior I took 1st in the lightheavies and won the overall in Cincinnati.

----------


## Buddhabody

congrats......good for you bro

----------


## baseline_9

Ok

Layne norton is a great guy and he knows his shit....

I am sure that the approach he uses is the best as he backs things up with science etc....

I have seen the videos ur talking about 3 months ago and my opinion is this...

For your contest prep/final week you need a coach if it's your first show. You need sum1 to monitor you.

So find sum1 u trust and stick to there plan... If you can get Layne norton to dial you in for the final week then great but IMO you cannot do it solo for your first show...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I agree i do not manipulate water until 18 hours out of the show, sodium should never be messed with, it is a neccessary mineral for Carbohydrate metabolism and carb up process, no sodium no carb up, it's that simple...using diuretic will already reduce sodium, no need to lower it's intake...people that take too many diuretic and reduce their sodium almost always end up looking flat and soft, not what you want for a BBing contest...some get away with it, but very few, maybe they have it figured out better then me but i could never make it work...XXL

----------


## Buddhabody

Mike what do you think about the natural diuertics out there like Uva Ursi Extract or Dandelion tea?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Over the counter diuretics can be usefull adn do work well, the ony problem is the duration of use has to be longer and the longer you use diuretics the harder it is to carb up due to sodium depletion> Sodium is neccessary to propery digest carbs. But the do work.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Over the counter diuretics can be usefull adn do work well, the ony problem is the duration of use has to be longer and the longer you use diuretics the harder it is to carb up due to sodium depletion> Sodium is neccessary to propery digest carbs. But the do work.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Over the counter diuretics can be usefull adn do work well, the ony problem is the duration of use has to be longer and the longer you use diuretics the harder it is to carb up due to sodium depletion> Sodium is neccessary to propery digest carbs. But the do work.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Over the counter diuretics can be usefull adn do work well, the ony problem is the duration of use has to be longer and the longer you use diuretics the harder it is to carb up due to sodium depletion> Sodium is neccessary to propery digest carbs. But the do work.

----------

